# The Birmingham Battery & Metal Co. Ltd, Feb 2009



## cogito (Mar 7, 2009)

I know this place has been done a few times, but I was in the area and remembered it from when I lived round the corner in Smelly Oak.

All that remains of the site is the offices, the actual factory section has been flat for years. Despite this, some of the perimeter walls of the factory floor still remain for security and even have fixtures still attached and wall decor still in tact.

Looking from the "factory floor" towards the admin offices.






Fixings and paint still alive on the walls of the factory section.





More fixtures





Industrial Safety Manual, apt given this is probably the most dangerous building I've been in. Two of my three accomplices fell through the floor despite being extra careful.





Headed paper, dated 1992.





Lot of pigeon crap in here.





The lift was pretty incredible, extremely old and still there.





Yeah, it's pretty ruined.





Spot the hanging pigeon.





Please do not...





The lobby area, looking towards the main front doors.





Stairs and Chairs





Upstairs office. Didn't venture much further as there were holes in the floor that I didn't fancy adding to.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool looking building & explore Cogs 

Especially like the shot looking up the Lift Shaft, and the penultimate pics with those "toasted" stairs.

Thanks buddy,


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely set of pics there dude, especially the lift shaft!


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool shots! This place seems to be getting rather a lot of attention of late! The rough floors up stairs are well worth the risk if you fancy a peek at some paperwork from 1902!!


----------



## chase779 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks kind of trashed, good pics none the less.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

Some great dereliction goodies there. Particularly love the fixtures and switches on the green-painted wall 'outside'.
Fab pics, cogito.


----------



## wedealindreams (Mar 15, 2009)

Really col photo's i must admit
I went a couple of weeks ago. It seems no one ventured to the house next doors
I went everywhere apart from the attick. there was no stairs case left for that though. just some cupboard blocking it up.

http://wedealindreams.deviantart.com/gallery/#UrbanX

there are some shots i took anyways


----------

